# First time user



## CreativeMom022 (9 mo ago)

Hi, everyone! Just wanted to introduce myself. I am a mother of 2, and married for 17 years. My husband and I are still happy with each other, but we have our issues sometimes like everyone else. 
I mainly joined to have an anonymous place to occasionally vent and get advice. (I quit social media awhile ago.)
Thanks for having me!


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Welcome and have fun!


----------



## CreativeMom022 (9 mo ago)

Thank you!


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Welcome to TAM! It’s good to have you here. Venting is our speciality 🤣
Giving advice…well…we run hot and cold on that


----------



## Zara777 (9 mo ago)

I am new to. Been married for almost 30 years


----------



## CreativeMom022 (9 mo ago)

Zara777 said:


> I am new to. Been married for almost 30 years


That's amazing! Great to meet you.


BeyondRepair007 said:


> Welcome to TAM! It’s good to have you here. Venting is our speciality 🤣
> Giving advice…well…we run hot and cold on that


Sounds good! 😄


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Welcome here. I hope you find it interesting and informative. 😊


----------



## CreativeMom022 (9 mo ago)

Diana7 said:


> Welcome here. I hope you find it interesting and informative. 😊


Thanks so much!


----------

